# surrogacy?



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

Iv decided i want to be a host surrogate im after some advice on how i go about trying to help a lovely couple to have a dream of there own. 
iv looked at cots but im not sure about them something just dosnt feel right with them. 
i would like to go at it alone and stay away from agences if possible. 
Both me and my husband are all for this and the kids.iv already helped someone have a dream of a baby via egg share. 
any help would be very nice thank you kim xxx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there

Thank you so much for wanting to do something so special - it will change someones life in a way that nothing else ever could!! In relation to agencies vs going it alone - we are with COTS and love them, they have so much experience and everyone we know that went through them had a very positive experience, but if you dont feel they are for you then its probably best to go by your instinct as to what works for you. There are several other agencies, Surrogacy UK are a little different as they have socials where you can meet IPs unlike COTS where the surrogate is sent profiles to chose from. I think both allow the surrogate and IP to come up with their own contract terms, but provide lots of help. Another is ******************, but I dont know how they recruit surrogates and I am not sure how much flexibility the surrogate has. There are others but I dont know much about them.

If you go it alone, it may be hard to find your IPs as you are not meant to advertise I dont think, although lots of surros seem to advertise on US websites to find IPs. You will also need to have counselling and a contract drawn up, plus blood tests etc, but the clinic and your IPs will help sort that out. To be honest I am not sure why surros dont go to agencies - you have a chance to meet IPs that have been vetted and have loads of support and they help you with all the paperworks, legals and tests. You are really protected, so if you havent already done it have a chat with all the agencies - its a really big thing you are doing so you deserve to have all the protection and support you can find.


Not sure Ive been much help but just wanted to say thank you again - we are IPs and it is so lovely to hear that people want to be surrogates, as I know you are going to make someones dream come true and that is so special.

xxxx


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for all your help i will have a look now at the links.

I just so much wan't to help someone have the dream i have had.

can i ask you have to have a medical what would stop you doing surrogacy?

thank you kim xxx


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

iv just read the info gosh the form is a long one do i pay to join ? thanks kim

the only problem i have is i have a stoma and fibrominagle not sure if this is spelt right but this did not affect me egg sharing and and going on to have my little girl thank you kim x


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

awwwwww thank you so much for your help  im going to print the form off tomorrow and send it off thanks kim xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Kimberley it is an amazing thing that you are hoping to do, and your LO is so cute!!

L x


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Kimberley

Just wanted to say what a wonderful thing you are thinking of doing.

My sister helped us but all I can say is that you are giving the most amazing gift to a couple.  No words can express what being a Mummy and Daddy is like especially when you tried so hard to achieve it and had all but given up on it ever happening for you.

Good Luck with your journey.  We need more special people like you  

Carolyn xx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck Kimberley - you are going to make some IPs sooooo happy oneday!   xx


----------



## gill5 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello Kimberley,
You are a special lady,we are IPs,and found our wonderful surrogate without using an agency ,as she said she preferred not too.

Everyone is different and it was all very positive for her and us.
Very sadly she became ill (thankfully recovering now )and with much persuasion  (she was very determind to help us )she is now concentrating on a full recovery, and looking after her own lovely children.

We are now hoping to find an other special person,possibly again without an agency,not sure yet as obviously,very sad to be back at the start of our long and sad journey ,but still hopeful that one day our dreams will come true
Good luck on your journey,Kimberley,surrogacy is an true gift
Love G xx


----------



## steve and sue (Oct 8, 2008)

what a lovely thing to do , our surrogate is due to deliver our baby in weeks so we are so excited about it as you can imagine, we used *********************** and our surrogate says they where amazing in every aspect so maybe look at them as well.

Anyway just wanted to say thank you on the behalf of all intended parents

God bless xx



kimberley-s said:


> Iv decided i want to be a host surrogate im after some advice on how i go about trying to help a lovely couple to have a dream of there own.
> iv looked at cots but im not sure about them something just dosnt feel right with them.
> i would like to go at it alone and stay away from agences if possible.
> Both me and my husband are all for this and the kids.iv already helped someone have a dream of a baby via egg share.
> any help would be very nice thank you kim xxx


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

hi all a little update since i last posted.im now pregnant with ip's baby/s we had 2 eggs put back i found out last week i was pregnant.
im so happy to be doing this for a special couple.
here is for 9 months of bliss kim xxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations Kim to you and your IP's, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all just a qwick update from me.
I gave birth to my surrogate baby boy on the 26th september.
He is now living with his forever mummy and daddy.
Im glad i became a surrogate and was able to make a family very happy.
Please never give up on the dream there are surrogate's out there that will help love kim xxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Kim - lovely words  and congratulations and well done for doing something so life changing for someone else
x


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

Kim, that's so amazing to hear 

Congratulations to you and your IPs and well done for doing something so amazing!

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS I am sure that your IP's are eternally grateful to you

L x


----------

